# Sticky  Therapy Dogs



## ILGHAUS

Therapy Dogs are a type of working dog.
Therapy Dogs are not a type of Assistance or Service Dog.
Therapy Dogs are pet dogs with special training and of the proper temperament to work with their owner around and for other people.

The handler of a Therapy Dog does not have additional Transportation Rights for their dog.
The handler of a Therapy Dog does not have additional Housing Rights for their dog.
The handler of a Therapy Dog does not have Public Access Rights for their dog.

The handler of a Therapy Dog may take their dog anywhere any other pet dog is allowed. In addition they may take their dog into places where they have received permission to visit.

The handler of a Therapy Dog may not take their dog into a Mass Care Emergency Shelter such as run by the American Red Cross. This handler right only belongs to disabled handlers of Assistance/Service Dogs. Therapy Dogs must be treated as any other pet (does not matter how well trained) and by law are only allowed in a pet-friendly shelter and are to be treated as any other pet in that shelter. Exceptions MAY be made by admin of shelters in the private sector. 

Per Delta Society:
_Therapy animals and their handlers are trained to provide specific human populations with appropriate contact with animals. They are usually the personal pets of the handlers and accompany their handlers to the sites they visit, but therapy animals may also reside at a facility. Animals must meet specific criteria for health, grooming and behavior. While managed by their handlers, their work is not handler-focused and instead provides benefits to others. _
http://www.deltasociety.org/Page.aspx?pid=267#ServiceTherapy


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Terms: Certified and Registered*

In everyday conversations the terms are often interchangeable but there are some differences.

Most national organizations register their teams but do not certify them. 

A registered team may or may not have gone through training with a specific organization. The registration of the team in most cases means that the team signed up, paid a testing fee along with submitting an application, and went for an evaluation. If they passed their evaluation (test) with a set minimum score they then were eligible to be registered with that organization.

When a team is *certified* that implies that the organization requires certain training (classes through them) over a recognized length of time, normally has additional requirements like a minimum number of supervised visits, and possibly several different tests. This particular organization then certifies that the team has met their standards. There are fewer organizatins that certify as it requires a more indepth relationship between the team and the organization. Certifying organizations normally also monitor the team to make sure they are complying with their regulations and in some cases also mentor and do additional training with their teams.


*From The Delta Society*

Are Pet Partners certified or registered?

Pet Partner teams are registered, not certified. Certification implies that Delta Society has participated in the handler's and the animal's training. Whereas registration requires training and screening, Delta Society does not certify that the team is trained to a certain level. Instead, the team is registered as having met minimum requirements.

Delta Society - Pet Partners Program FAQs



*From Therapy Dog Inc.*

It is a goal of Therapy Dogs Inc. to provide registration, support, and insurance for members who are involved in volunteer animal assisted activities. 
Therapy Dogs Inc.

The membership process involves the handler/dog team passing the handling portion of the test followed by 3 successful supervised visits in the field.



*Therapy Dogs International (TDI)*

-Potential applicants are NOT required to take any Therapy Dog classes. At the present time, TDI does not offer or sanction any Therapy Dog classes.

Registration Requirements
Therapy Dogs International

*TDI no longer allows people with disabilities to use their Assistance/Service Dogs to test as a new team.* 
This info was given by Ursula A. Kempe, President of TDI, but not posted on their website.


The above have Certified Evaluators and give Certificates of Completion. They do not *Certify* Therapy Dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS

AKC Therapy DogTM program announces that there are now 5 titles available for Therapy Dogs.


AKC Therapy Dog Novice (ThDN) – Awarded after 10 visits (New Title)
AKC Therapy Dog (ThD) - Awarded after 50 visits (Previous Title)
AKC Therapy Dog Advanced (ThDA) – Awarded after 100 visits (New Title)
AKC Therapy Dog Excellent (ThDX) – Awarded after 200 visits (New Title)
AKC Distinguished Therapy Dog (ThDD) – Awarded after 400 visits (New Title)

Dogs who are registered and approved by recognized therapy dog organizations may apply to earn the AKC Therapy Dog titles, which will be listed on the dog’s AKC title record. Any dog, including mixed breeds, can earn AKC Therapy Dog titles as long as the dog is AKC-registered, listed with AKC Canine Partners or enrolled in the Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) program. AKC does not train or certify therapy dogs.

Applications for the new titles will be accepted beginning June 1st, with titles awarded beginning July 1st.


----------

